# Star Wars III:Revenge of the Sith



## Guro Harold

The title has just been revealed for Star Wars III on www.starwars.com!!!
 :jedi1:  :jediduel:  :xwing:


----------



## Hanzo04

i can't wait 'till it comes out! but i disagree with the title. i think it should be the rise of the sith.


----------



## MA-Caver

*GROAN* Sigh... nope, won't go there with what I'm thinking.... Lucas...sigh...  :btg: 
I agree with RISE of the Sith though...


----------



## Firona

does anyone have any insight as to whether this movie is going to crap out like the last popular trilogy we had? *cough* matrix *cough*


----------



## Shogun

Well, it would take to long to explain the movie story, but basically its 3 years after AOTC and Obi wan is dispatched to take down General Grievious, a robot, jedi hunter dealie. the kids, (luke and leia) have been born, and Anakin doesnt know about them yet, becasue he is on a mission with his master.

Revenge of the Sith fits, though. even if it souds corny. its a star wars title and they all sound corny. the sith were almost extinct by the Jedi 1000 years before episode 1. They have been "rising" for a thousand years (insert joke here).

Halfway thru the movie, expect the great saber fight between Obi-wan and Anakin. at the end of the movie, you will see Vader. I cant wait for Dooku's fight. and Mace's. and supposedly the Emporer is going to pick up a lightsaber.

Jeez, I am a geek.


----------



## michaeledward

Shogun said:
			
		

> Jeez, I am a geek.


Go Shogun ... Go Shogun!!!

:jediduel:


----------



## Guro Harold

Pictures of Vader from Episode III: http://www.millenniumfalcon.com/
Birth of Vader Scene!!!

Look for Episode III forum and it is linked off the main page as well!!!


----------



## MA-Caver

Cool link, but fair warning to parents that the language in the discussion board isn't suitable for children  :wink2:


----------



## Guro Harold

MACaver said:
			
		

> Cool link, but fair warning to parents that the language in the discussion board isn't suitable for children  :wink2:



Good catch, Parental Supervision Advised when surfing, if not already practiced.


----------



## Shogun

MAY 19!!!
God I cant wait. I have seen more pics in the official magazine.


----------



## Guro Harold

Shogun said:
			
		

> MAY 19!!!
> God I cant wait. I have seen more pics in the official magazine.


The official magazine's pictures are online if you are a Hyperspace subscriber.


----------



## Han-Mi

I think they chose revenge of the sith because of the original name of episode VI(i.  It was going to be Revenge of the jedi(corporate reasons) but lucas decided to make it return of the jedi because revenge is pretty much against jedi beliefs. Not that im a starwars freak or anything, Lucas says it on the special features disk of the starwars disk set. anyway, he or they probably wanted to go back to the revenge thing, kind of an opposite to the jedi return.  

anyway, there ya go, for what it's worth.


----------



## MA-Caver

SIGH... here ya go!


----------



## Cryozombie

Revenge of the Sith actually works much better than Rise of the Sith.

 In EP one when they talk about all the Sith Being defeated, they were refering to the Sith Wars which are part of the Star Wars back story.

 A Pair of Jedi Heroes Named Revan and Malak turned to the Dark side and amassed an army to attack the Old Republiuc.  The Jedi order eventually trumphed over the Sith army, and it was their opinion that th Sith had been destroyed, when in reality they had just been laying low and building power.

 Therefore, "Rise Of The Sith" is not as appropriate as "Revenge of the Sith"

 Sorry Shogun, But Ill give you a run for your Star Wars Geekiness Title anyday...  You DO have a Star Wars Tattoo, right?

 No?

 Hmmm...


----------



## AC_Pilot

Saw the promo last week.. a young Yoda, Darth Vader, and a (please, please, please) good plot might save the prequels from their imminent downfall.. Lucas blew it big time lately and he better make up for it by getting back to the original story line and character development without any more "Jar Jars".


It looked interesting and I'll risk my money and all the popcorn crunching and kids to see it in the theatre.. hopefully it will be closer to the original theme than the *Lord of The Rings* movies were to Tolkien's books...


----------



## triwahine

I thought I was into the Star Wars movies.  Technopunk and Shogun you two have me beaten by miles and miles. Sort of like a galaxy far, far away from me.  

anyways, I too cannot wait for May 19, 2005.  I'll be seeing it that day.  Has anyone counted how many days left?  Haven't seen a trailer or anything yet.  Kind of trying to stay away....

May the Force Be with you, always.... :jedi1:


----------



## Cryozombie

triwahine said:
			
		

> I thought I was into the Star Wars movies. Technopunk and Shogun you two have me beaten by miles and miles. Sort of like a galaxy far, far away from me.
> 
> anyways, I too cannot wait for May 19, 2005. I'll be seeing it that day. Has anyone counted how many days left? Haven't seen a trailer or anything yet. Kind of trying to stay away....
> 
> May the Force Be with you, always.... :jedi1:


Hehe.  Yeah, www.countingdown.com

As of this moment: 114 days, 5 hours, 59 minutes, and 30 seconds.


----------



## Cryozombie

Also, if you have not seen the first Trailer:

http://www.starwars.com/episode-iii/release/trailer/teaser.html

Uh huh.


----------



## Cryozombie

Shogun said:
			
		

> supposedly the Emporer is going to pick up a lightsaber.
> 
> Jeez, I am a geek.


I'd say this about covers that rumor:


----------



## MA-Caver

triwahine said:
			
		

> I thought I was into the Star Wars movies.  Technopunk and Shogun you two have me beaten by miles and miles. Sort of like a galaxy far, far away from me.
> 
> anyways, I too cannot wait for May 19, 2005.  I'll be seeing it that day.  Has anyone counted how many days left?  Haven't seen a trailer or anything yet.  Kind of trying to stay away....
> 
> May the Force Be with you, always.... :jedi1:


Well if Lucas had STAYED with the original story then I'd have both of them beat by lightyears... but as it stands... bleaccch! Oh well... this parody movie poster sums it up...


----------



## digitalronin

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I'd say this about covers that rumor:


 Why do the villians all have bad teeth?


----------



## MA-Caver

Because they're too busy creating too much evil to worry about brushing. 

Hey! A new MA!! Maul Fu!


----------



## Cryozombie

digitalronin said:
			
		

> Why do the villians all have bad teeth?


  Bad teeth are evil.  It means you have the "Cavity Creeps" living in your mouth. 

  Thats why.


----------



## psi_radar

Apparently I'm going to the convention in Indianapolis. My uber-rich bro is flying me out for the day. He REALLY wants that new action figure. Apparently you can operate all features of the toy without taking it out of the package, as well as replace the batteries. E-bay 2015, here I come! That's my retirement plan!


----------



## psi_radar

I've decided my costume will be Luke Skywalker in the stormtrooper outfit after he gets out of the trash compactor. Thumbs up?


----------



## MA-Caver

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I've decided my costume will be Luke Skywalker in the stormtrooper outfit after he gets out of the trash compactor. Thumbs up?


Well yeah, and here's one for your girl friend maybe?? heh heh heh


----------



## Cryozombie

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well yeah, and here's one for your girl friend maybe?? heh heh heh


 That makes me sad.

 :*(


----------



## psi_radar

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well yeah, and here's one for your girl friend maybe?? heh heh heh



Aww, dude, she totally took my outfit. How does one er...go to the bathroom in one of those exactly?


----------



## MA-Caver

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Aww, dude, she totally took my outfit. How does one er...go to the bathroom in one of those exactly?


Simple.. like this!


----------



## psi_radar

Ahh, the unflapping codpiece. What would I do without you guys? :ultracool


----------



## triwahine

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I've decided my costume will be Luke Skywalker in the stormtrooper outfit after he gets out of the trash compactor. Thumbs up?




Remember Princess Leia's comment: "Aren't you alittle short to be a stormtooper?"  

do you fit this bill?  If so thumbs up to the costume!  If you're too tall, then I would go for the Luke Skywalker costume in the x-wing pilot outfit covered with swamp garbage after "crashing" in dagobah....

 :jedi1:


----------



## Tgace

I remember going to the re-release of Star Wars and looking at the teenagers there. Then it hit me. I saw the original release in the theaters. These kids werent even alive then. Suddenly I felt OLD.


----------



## MA-Caver

triwahine said:
			
		

> Remember Princess Leia's comment: "Aren't you alittle short to be a stormtooper?"
> :jedi1:



"One thing for sure, we're all gonna be a lot thinner!" ~Han Solo IN the Trash compactor.


----------



## AC_Pilot

You and me both, Tgace.


----------



## FearlessFreep

I didn't have the same thrill seeing the new movies as I had whan I was younger and saw the originals...but I'm 35, not 7.  My kids have the same reaction and thrill and excitement that I did have way back then, and for that I will forgive an awful lot


----------



## Tgace

Ya know Freep..I was just thinking the exact same thought. I havent had that "feeling" about a movie since I was a Kid. I think its one of the joys of childhood that we grow out of. No matter how much the run up or even how much I actually enjoyed the movie, I dont get that "feeling" anymore.


----------



## MA-Caver

Tgace said:
			
		

> Ya know Freep..I was just thinking the exact same thought. I havent had that "feeling" about a movie since I was a Kid. I think its one of the joys of childhood that we grow out of. No matter how much the run up or even how much I actually enjoyed the movie, I dont get that "feeling" anymore.


Same here but they (original three: Episodes 4,5 & 6) still have that magic left and I saw the "Special Editions" and A New Hope DVD and was still... enjoyable. 
I probably will (waste) my hard earned $8.00 to watch the third installment if only to give me reason to dislike Lucas even more. We'll see.


----------



## Guro Harold

****** Spoiler Alert ******
*
The opening crawl for Revenge of the Sith has been released by LucasFillm. Since it is copyrighted, it should not be placed on this website but the link is below.  Please note that it might only allow access for those who have paid Hyperspace subscriptions:
http://www.starwars.com/episode-iii/bts/production/f20050126/indexp2.html.


----------



## Guro Harold

I don't know how long it will stay up on this other site but it can be found below at theforce.net...
http://boards.theforce.net/Revenge_of_the_Sith_(Spoilers_Allowed)/b10331/18185241/?70

artyon:


----------



## Tgace

Spoiler video clip

Cool lightsaber action


----------



## Tgace




----------



## FearlessFreep

_
Spoiler video clip

Cool lightsaber action_

That's just from principle photography...wait until all the CG is added in post-production


----------



## Adept

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> My kids have the same reaction and thrill and excitement that I did have way back then, and for that I will forgive an awful lot


 But not the midichlorians. Never the midichlorians.


----------



## Guro Harold

Adept said:
			
		

> But not the midichlorians. Never the midichlorians.


True, so True!!!!


----------



## psi_radar

Sorry if this was posted already, but a friend of mine who works at ILM sent me the link and I thought I'd share. Funny!

http://www.sequentialpictures.com/

(Trailer parody)


----------



## Guro Harold

The New Theatrical Trailer will be officially unveiled tonight during the broadcast of "The OC", stay tuned!!! artyon:


----------



## AnimEdge

Oc? Yes cuz the OC just oozes Star Wars


----------



## Cryozombie

Palusut said:
			
		

> The New Theatrical Trailer will be officially unveiled tonight during the broadcast of "The OC", stay tuned!!! artyon:


It is now availible to veiw at www.starwars.com

Enjoy


----------



## JKD_Silat

digitalronin said:
			
		

> Why do the villians all have bad teeth?


Cuz' there are all English


----------



## JKD_Silat

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I didn't have the same thrill seeing the new movies as I had whan I was younger and saw the originals...but I'm 35, not 7. My kids have the same reaction and thrill and excitement that I did have way back then, and for that I will forgive an awful lot


   It's becauce Mr. Lucas alienated his first loyal fans, us (I'm 33) for a newer, younger demograghic. His excuse is that we Gen-Xer's have simply outgrown his films. If that were true, I wouldn't find the first three so appealing to this day, decades later. I can still remember seeing all three prequils in the theatre like it was yesterday! What made Episode IV so great was that it appealed to not just kids, but adults as well. Great story telling, and character development  does that. Now, it seems that it's all about special effects, and eye candy.Bottom line is, he dropped the ball, and I think he knows it. R.O.T.S. is supposed to be rated pg-13, and will probably have a more dark feel to it, as opposed to Jar Jar flatulence jokes, and other attempetd low brow kiddie humor.


----------



## MA-Caver

From www.millenniumfalcon.com


> *You Sure Is Ugly
> *
> March 19 2005
> 
> At the entrance to the Jedi Temple, a hunchback brings forth a baby to the disguised Clone Troopers. In the hunback's arms is a small baby. The hunchbank presents the baby to the Clone Trooper, claiming it is a Jedi.
> 
> "Anyone could grab some deformed kid and claim it's anything they want. How do you know it's a Jedi?" asks the Sergeant.
> 
> The baby replies: "My lightsaber, the first clue would be, hmm?"
> 
> Suddenly, a green saber ignites, slashing across the sergeant's face. The hunchback man rights himself and a blue blade appears.
> 
> In a clipped Coruscant accent, Obi-Wan states: "Please don't try to resist. No one has to get hurt."
> 
> The men of Decoy Squad Five attack. None of them survive.


----------



## Sam

meh, I was fine about the whole thing, and you dorks got me all excited to see it. See if I read anymore threads!


----------



## OUMoose

Samantha said:
			
		

> meh, I was fine about the whole thing, and you dorks got me all excited to see it. See if I read anymore threads!


We are geeks.


----------



## MA-Caver

Also from millenniumfalcon.com  and why I'm disgusted with George Lucas


> EPISODE III CUT SCENES: A Helpful Han
> March 3 2005
> 
> Young Solo was requested by George Lucas for shooting in Episode III: Revenge of the Sith. McCaig's costume design was approved by Lucas on the spot. Unlike the Han Solo we know in the Original Trilogy, the Episode III Solo was conceived as a 'slob' by McCaig.
> 
> So what was Han Solo's role?
> 
> In a conference room on Kashyyyk, Han Solo helped Yoda track down Greivous. We were told in the script that Han was being raised by Chewbacca.



According to Star Wars lore; Solo while smuggling discovered the operation he was delivering to had been using captured wookies for slave labor. Disgusted he decides to rescue them. Chewbacca was among the slaves. In the course of the escape Solo saves Chewie's life and thus the wookie was bound to Solo in a "life-debt" and the two became friends since. 
  So much for keeping to the original story line.


----------



## MA-Caver

OUMoose said:
			
		

> We are geeks.


Right! and because of the Dork remark it'll be *MR* GEEK to you Samantha!  :supcool:


----------



## Sam

MACaver said:
			
		

> Right! and because of the Dork remark it'll be *MR* GEEK to you Samantha! :supcool:


Sorry, Mr. Geek.


----------



## psi_radar

Looks like Lucas will be speaking and perhaps *gasp* screening some clips of Revenge of Sith at Star Wars Celebration III. My brother and I will be in line before 6am for the 8 am presentation.

I'm a super geek 

Super geek 

I'm super geeky 

Yow.


----------



## psi_radar

MACaver said:
			
		

> Also from millenniumfalcon.com  and why I'm disgusted with George Lucas
> 
> 
> According to Star Wars lore; Solo while smuggling discovered the operation he was delivering to had been using captured wookies for slave labor. Disgusted he decides to rescue them. Chewbacca was among the slaves. In the course of the escape Solo saves Chewie's life and thus the wookie was bound to Solo in a "life-debt" and the two became friends since.
> So much for keeping to the original story line.



Dewlanna, a wookie aboard the Trader's Luck, a ship Han found work on as a very young man, taught him the wookiee language. This is where Han gained his affinity for wookiees and his hatred of slavery--Dewlanna was a slave conscripted to the ship. Han accepted her as a mother-figure. Raised by Chewie! *scoff*


----------



## psi_radar

I just got back from Star Wars Celebration III. Lucas revealed some interesting stuff; most importantly that a Star Wars live-action TV show will be produced in the relatively near future, taking place between episode 3 and 4. Rick McCullum said that there would be at least 100 hours of broadcast associated with that show. Apparently Lucas made his final decision at the show right before he went on; R.M. later told us he was as surprised as anyone, and he's the guy who'll be doing the show. 

I saw a 8- or 9-minute montage of scenes from the new film (twice), from which a lot can be deduced--though the graphic novel of the movie is already out if you want to get a good idea of what the film will look like.  All I can say is wow. This promises to be the best one yet. Lots and LOTS of action. The effects are incredible; the level of detail hyper-real. The fight scenes--Mace Windu vs. Emperor, Yoda vs. Emperor, Obi-wan vs. Anakin, Obi-wan vs. General Grievous, absolutely HUGE space battles--lead me to believe there's not going to be much sniveling dialogue or painful character development. That's been done, out of the way now, and it's time to rock and roll.


----------



## arnisador

We're only an hour from Indy and my son wanted to go, but it didn't work out for us schedule-wise.


----------



## MA-Caver

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I just got back from Star Wars Celebration III. Lucas revealed some interesting stuff; most importantly that a Star Wars live-action TV show will be produced in the relatively near future, taking place between episode 3 and 4. Rick McCullum said that there would be at least 100 hours of broadcast associated with that show. Apparently Lucas made his final decision at the show right before he went on; R.M. later told us he was as surprised as anyone, and he's the guy who'll be doing the show.
> 
> I saw a 8- or 9-minute montage of scenes from the new film (twice), from which a lot can be deduced--though the graphic novel of the movie is already out if you want to get a good idea of what the film will look like.  All I can say is wow. This promises to be the best one yet. Lots and LOTS of action. The effects are incredible; the level of detail hyper-real. The fight scenes--Mace Windu vs. Emperor, Yoda vs. Emperor, Obi-wan vs. Anakin, Obi-wan vs. General Grievous, absolutely HUGE space battles--lead me to believe there's not going to be much sniveling dialogue or painful character development. That's been done, out of the way now, and it's time to rock and roll.



People walked out of the theater after Episode 1: The Phantom Menace saying:"That was the best ever!"  People walked out of the theater after Episode 2: Attack Of The Clones saying:"That was the best ever!" 
Now people will walk out of the theater after Episode 3: Revenge of the Sith saying "That was the best ever!"   



I'll be glad when it's all over.


----------



## psi_radar

MACaver said:
			
		

> People walked out of the theater after Episode 1: The Phantom Menace saying:"That was the best ever!"  People walked out of the theater after Episode 2: Attack Of The Clones saying:"That was the best ever!"
> Now people will walk out of the theater after Episode 3: Revenge of the Sith saying "That was the best ever!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be glad when it's all over.



I'm not sure what you're getting at here. I'm speaking from a standpoint of effects, action, and story this episode has a lot of promise. How Anakin is transformed into Darth Vader, his descent into the dark side is the pivot point of the entire series. If you like the series at all, you've been waiting a long, long time for this. From the clips I saw, it looks like this crucial moment is treated in a way that will not dissapoint the true fans.  

I for one, won't be glad when it's all over. I've had Star Wars movies to look forward to my entire life. Now that they're done, a chapter is definitely closed. If you don't like the movies, if you're annoyed by the hoopla, then don't go. 

p.s. R.M. hinted that Jar-Jar meets his demise in this installment (roars from the crowd ensued.)


----------



## psi_radar

arnisador said:
			
		

> We're only an hour from Indy and my son wanted to go, but it didn't work out for us schedule-wise.



That's too bad. It was incredibly crowded, but fun. I wanted to go to one of the Jedi training sessions just to see what MA they were teaching, but I had to pick and choose. Out of the 11 hours or so I was there (4 a.m. to 3 p.m.), I was in line for about 6 or 7, and only saw three sessions--the Lucas presentation, Concepting and Shaping, and the preview. They anticipated 20,000 people per day but I heard actual attendance hovered closer to 40,000.


----------



## JDenz

They need Vader in the suit killing people.  Ultimite guide to Star Wars http://www.supershadow.com/starwars/episode3/revenge_of_the_sith/plot_script.html


----------



## arnisador

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## JDenz

Yep I am going to go to the theater opening day and knock out the first nerd that tries a Jedi mind trick on me and take his ticket.  If that fails I am knocking out the first Jar Jar or storm trooper I see. lol.


----------



## Xequat

I saw when RM hinted at Jar-Jar's demise, too, but my friends just heard that we wouldn't be disappointed and took it as a general statement, so I'm not sure if Jar-Jar gets it or not.  We can only hope.

Anybody catch the Matthew Wood presentation about General Grievous?  He played the entire fight scene between Grievious and Obi-Wan and showed how they blend the foley, voice tracks, and music together to create a scene.  He also talked about how he got the part, which was a pretty funny story.  Apparently, a bunch of people auditioned for the part, but George Lucas kept saying that it needed this or that.  Matthew Wood kept track and decided to sneak his own voice into the tryouts under a pseudonym (because he was already on the payroll as a supervising sound editor, I think) and was surprised and a little scared that his name was picked because he thought he might get into trouble.


----------



## psi_radar

Xequat said:
			
		

> I saw when RM hinted at Jar-Jar's demise, too, but my friends just heard that we wouldn't be disappointed and took it as a general statement, so I'm not sure if Jar-Jar gets it or not.  We can only hope.



Actually, your friends are correct, though he implied Jar-Jar takes a dirt nap.  Perhaps it's overly wishful thinking on my part. The various spoilers out there indicate Jar-Jar is home on Naboo to receive Amidala at the end of the film.


----------



## JDenz

SPOILER********


















the princess dies, Jar Jar lives


----------



## TheEdge883

It's not going to fully end!!!!


http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=794&ncid=799&e=1&u=/eo/20050426/en_movies_eo/16417


----------



## arnisador

Cool!


----------



## JDenz

Script for Star Wars 3
http://scripts.cgispy.com/newsboard.cgi?action=view&num=2&user=script

   I hope the Tv show comes through.


----------



## Guro Harold

Mod Hat Off:

SuperShadow is not considered a credible source on several SW boards.


----------



## Zepp

JDenz said:
			
		

> the princess dies


Well duh!



> Jar Jar lives



Noooooooooooo!


----------



## JDenz

I read the scripts for eposiode one and two there and both were resonabley close with only a little dialogue being diffrent.  He was also the first to drop the bomb about the possibility of a tv show.  Alot of what he talks about are jokes sometimes it is tough to tell what he is serious about.  Trust the scripts though.


----------



## Kane

Saw the first commercial yesterday. Looks like it is going to be better than I thought.

 Anyhow, it looks like it is the only Star Wars ever rated PG-13, meaning it might have some darker scenes in it. Which his good.


----------



## arnisador

Kane said:
			
		

> Anyhow, it looks like it is the only Star Wars ever rated PG-13, meaning it might have some darker scenes in it. Which his good.


 Yeah, probably necessary for this one.


----------



## dubljay

Off topic but still funny.

   You know you are a star wars fanatic when...


....You have a flashlight and pretend that you have a lightsaber (making sounds and everything) 

  ....You ask your girlfriend to make the princess Leia's hairstyle. 

  .....You ask your girlfriend to use something similar to princess Leia's outfit in ROTJ. 

  .....All your pets have names related somehow with Star Wars characters. 

  .....You know the names and ranks of every Jedi in the movies. 

  ....You know ALL the models and serial numbers of every droid in the saga. 

  ....To the most minimal oportunity you say: "May the force be with you". 

  ....You keep telling to your 8 year old nephew that he is the chosen one. 

 ....You pretend that you are piloting the Millenium Falcon everytime you drive your car, and you evade the other cars as if they were asteroids. 

  ....You often invert words in your sentences whenever you speak (Like Yoda). 

  ....You already have your tickets for ROTS for May 19th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....You wander in the iMDB Star Wars' boards and everytime that you see a title that reads "Spoilers" you have an existential conflict wether you should read it or not. 

  ....You already read the comic or novelization....Twice or more times!!

   ... every time you pick up the phone you cant help but say "TK421 why arent you at your post?"

_edit: Missed one:_

 ... You get pulled over by the police and when the cop looks at your kids in the back seat you say "these arent the droids you are looking for"












   (taken from an IMDB message board)


----------



## arnisador

How many to score "Geek"?


----------



## kid

dubljay said:
			
		

> Off topic but still funny.
> 
> You know you are a star wars fanatic when...
> 
> 
> ....You have a flashlight and pretend that you have a lightsaber (making sounds and everything)
> 
> ....You ask your girlfriend to make the princess Leia's hairstyle.
> 
> .....You ask your girlfriend to use something similar to princess Leia's outfit in ROTJ.
> 
> .....All your pets have names related somehow with Star Wars characters.
> 
> ....To the most minimal oportunity you say: "May the force be with you".
> 
> ....You keep telling to your 8 year old nephew that he is the chosen one.
> 
> ....You pretend that you are piloting the Millenium Falcon everytime you drive your car, and you evade the other cars as if they were asteroids.
> 
> ....You often invert words in your sentences whenever you speak (Like Yoda).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (taken from an IMDB message board)


I'm guilty for a few of those.


----------



## Guro Harold

Got My Advance Day Tickets for May 19th, 12:01 am showing!!!


----------



## dubljay

Palusut said:
			
		

> Got My Advance Day Tickets for May 19th, 12:01 am showing!!!


 
 YOU SUCK!   sorry dont mind the jealousy here... Lucas just had to pick finals week for the opening.  Bah.


----------



## Guro Harold

dubljay said:
			
		

> YOU SUCK!   sorry dont mind the jealousy here... Lucas just had to pick finals week for the opening.  Bah.


Ha!!! Just use your 2 1/2 hours of sleep for that night for the Movie!!! :jedi1:


----------



## MA-Caver

A new clip


----------



## Guro Harold

Just came back from the 12:01 am showing!!!

I will say nothing but the line was almost as long as in '77!!!
artyon:


----------



## TheEdge883

Palusut said:
			
		

> Just came back from the 12:01 am showing!!!
> 
> I will say nothing but the line was almost as long as in '77!!!
> artyon:




I just got back from our 12:00 am showing, and I will say this:

See the movie.


----------



## Guro Harold

TheEdge883 said:
			
		

> I just got back from our 12:00 am showing, and I will say this:
> 
> See the movie.


Opps!!!

Yeah, that too!!!


----------



## OUMoose

9.40p tonite.... *wrings hands*


----------



## michaeledward

7:00 p.m.


----------



## arnisador

My kids are out of town on a school trip so I have to wait!


----------



## MA-Caver

Sometime in LATE June... I'm not in a BIG hurry to see it... although the freakshows on the outside of the theater might be worth seeing...


----------



## Guro Harold

MACaver said:
			
		

> Sometime in LATE June... I'm not in a BIG hurry to see it... although the freakshows on the outside of the theater might be worth seeing...


Yeah,

Where I was at there were several women who tried to dress like Padme or Leia.  Wish there was one who was dressed like Aalyra(sic)!!!


----------



## michaeledward

arnisador said:
			
		

> My kids are out of town on a school trip so I have to wait!


No. No you don't. You do not need an excuse to see this movie.


Just got back. We'll see it at least once more in the theaters, maybe twice.


----------



## deadhand31

Palusut said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> 
> Where I was at there were several women who tried to dress like Padme or Leia.  Wish there was one who was dressed like Aalyra(sic)!!!



NO YOU DON'T! The women who dress up like Queen Amydala tend to also put on a good Jabba impersonation without talking. 

Saw it last night, the same night i booked the ticket. I went to the only theater in Wisconsin that didn't sell out of tickets. There were actually empty seats. It was a nice, small showing, and I felt the movie was well done. 
One thing that dissappointed me, was the lack of a JarJar torture/death scene. I wanted him to scream "MESA NO WANT TO LIVE NO MORE!!! PLEASE LET MESA DIE!!"

It also lived up to the Star Wars sexual innuendo reputation. Examples from the first trilogy:

Yoda: "Judge me by my size, do you?" "Mm, come! Good food! Come!"

Han Solo: "She may not look like much kid, but she's got it where it counts!" "Get in there you big furry oaf! I don't care what you smell!"

Now, in this movie:

Obi-wan: "This time, we do it together!"

I have to give the following spoiler though:



















Anakin turns evil.  :uhyeah: 

Oh, and see the movie.


----------



## MA-Caver

A good friend of mine gave me the hardcover version of the book. Hmm, should I read it first or see the movie first?? Hmmm decisions decisons... well if I read the book that I got for frwee then I won't have to pay the seven/eight bucks to see the movie... hmm... what to do? what to do? heh heh 

Oh I sneak peeked at the end of the book... dang... he dies in the end. 


They *always* do ya know.... 





...in this case it was Return of the Jedi... heh...


----------



## OUMoose

Saw it last night... 

Wow.  

Not a "Sin City" type of wow, but just... wow.


----------



## Makalakumu

Palusut said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> 
> Where I was at there were several women who tried to dress like Padme or Leia. Wish there was one who was dressed like Aalyra(sic)!!!


:barf: That just sounds like a "Girl, you shouldn't be wearin that," trash TV episode...


----------



## TallAdam85

:jedi1:  i liked it only wish they would have him fight in the vader suit


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok....so, how many times have you seen it..so far?

5 times here.  Tally is expected to be 10 by saturday.


----------



## 47MartialMan

I wont criticize it. i like em all. The whole thing as a story is why I had followed. I will do a "fest", per story order, as soon as all are on video


----------



## evenflow1121

I saw it and thought it was not very good. The fact that it broke box office records is no surprise after all it is Star Wars, or well atleast it uses the same title as the original 3. The lightsaber fights were very good, but they just cant seem to get rid of Anakin's incessant whinning. The plot was also weak imo, I was like oh is this why he became Vader, eh.


----------



## 47MartialMan

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> I saw it and thought it was not very good. The fact that it broke box office records is no surprise after all it is Star Wars, or well atleast it uses the same title as the original 3. The lightsaber fights were very good, but they just cant seem to get rid of Anakin's incessant whinning. The plot was also weak imo, I was like oh is this why he became Vader, eh.


Yeah, you are like many who cant be wowed. Always looking to pick something apart. It will never be like the very first....the comparisons of something when  new verses something sequeled will always disappoint people.

I liked it. I liked the whole story of ALL.


----------



## chris...

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=13214

ffs, its a movie


----------



## 47MartialMan

chris... said:
			
		

> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=13214
> 
> ffs, its a movie


Ah come on. In every movie people look for political overtures. I seen/heard about this. Lucas himself said that the info in this movie was written long before such political overtures.

If one cannot enjoy a movie for the plot-story of it...might as well scrunize it like Leonard Maltin ot Sieskel and Ebert......Geez. These guys get paid to have a view apart from mere entertainment.


----------



## evenflow1121

Lol, no actually I was wowed by Kingdom of Heaven, I just expected more from SW thats all.  :jedi1:


----------



## 47MartialMan

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Lol, no actually I was wowed by Kingdom of Heaven, I just expected more from SW thats all. :jedi1:


Everyone "expects" more from sequels. It is hard for sequels to out-do the original score.

Perhaps you were wowed on KOH, because you didnt know the plot or expect certain story-board situations.

Like, with any SW, there is the Force, light sabers, Dark Side, Yoda, Sith, Empire.....on and on. The story board is the same.
I look forward to see the charecters move along the story/plot.

Now mind you, now that it "all fits in", I would not care to see another one pop up to go off story board.

Isnt the whole SW, a book created by Lucas. Like all books, there has to be closure. I like reading (in this case-seeing) the whole story/plot unfold.

Of all things, I had liked Kung Fu Hustle....


----------



## arnisador

I saw it Saturday, and thought it was pretty good. I wish I and II had been up to the same standard.


----------



## arnisador

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Ok....so, how many times have you seen it..so far?
> 
> 5 times here.  Tally is expected to be 10 by saturday.


  Hmmm, $8 per ticket plus popcorn and soda...it must be nice to be so rich!

  Will you be able to pull yourself away from it when I'm in town next week? We'll get some pizza if you can break away...


----------



## 47MartialMan

Well, I for one wasn't into going to see any movie more than once. It is not a financial thing, but a "time/schedule" thing. Anytime I have to see a movie at a theatre more than once, it is usually from the invite of a friend. Moreso in the past, a girlfriend wanted to go after I saw a film previously.


----------



## arnisador

Yes, I very rarely see a movie twice...even if it's at home on DVD. We have Episodes I and II on DVD but I've never watched them.


----------



## 47MartialMan

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yes, I very rarely see a movie twice...even if it's at home on DVD. We have Episodes I and II on DVD but I've never watched them.


Well, I may watch em over (DVD), if there is one, such anew at a theatre.

This is to look back and get into the mode and fully scope the story/plot.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've got a large DVD collection. Average viewings is I'd say 5 time.
I tend to see a small number of films repeatedly.
EP1 - 5 times in theaters, 4 or 5 times on DVD.
EP2 - 3 times in theaters, 6-10 times on DVD
EP3 - see above
EP4 - Original version in Theaters - 25+, VHS/TV dozens. First SE - Theater 3 times / VHS twice.  DVD Version twice.
EP5 - Original version in Theaters - 15, VHS/TV Dozens. First SE - Theater Twice / DVD Twice.
EP6 - Original version in Theaters - 10, VHS/TV - Dozens. First SE - Theater twice / DVD Twice.

The joys of $1 shows, matinees, student discounts, and group discounts. 

There are 6 other films that I've seen regularly, several times a year: Wrath of Khan, Gettysburg (own originals in VHS and DVD), Patton (own originals in VHS and DVD), Wargames, Tron and the original BattleStar Galactica.

My name is Bob. I'm a geek. I refuse to change. :lol:


----------



## bignick

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> My name is Bob. I'm a geek. I refuse to change. :lol:


 Say it loud, say it proud my man....

 I've seen it twice, including opening day, which is where the real nerd bragging rights come in...I'll see it a couple more times in the theaters and once it hits the cheap seats in my area I'll be there at least a couple more times....I'll probably see it 10+ times before it hits DVD...it was really good...

 I think what it was is that the original trilogy had a fun and a campiness that Lucas tried to shove down our throats with the first two prequels and the "comedy" of Jar Jar and so forth.  Secondly, Lucas' writing is horrible, he's a great at the technical aspects of filmmaking and he comes up with good ideas, but he should leave the writing for someone else.  I think this one he just let the story play itself out and didn't try to force in the types of moments that made the original Star Wars trilogy so great.  And they happened on their own....




 *********    MINI-SPOILER & Comments (Highlight to read) **********
Obi-Wan's little monologue at the end, after he defeats Anakin, still gives me a bit of the goosebumps.  Ewan is a pretty good actor and casting him as Obi-Wan was one of Lucas' best decision in the original trilogy.

 Also the moments of Palpatine interacting with Anakin are delicious...especially the one point when they are walking out of Palpatine's office, before Anakin has turned, and their figures are silhoutted and you can see it right there, the master and the apprentice walking side by side......


----------



## 47MartialMan

Well, I dont have too many DVDs. I have a lot of video (VHS) on old Kung Fu/Samurai flicks.

In fact, some I havent seen in some time until recently.

My nephew asked me to take him to see Kung Fu Hustle. I didnt think it was going to be good. Frankly, I grew weary of the common, "Flying-Through-The-Air" "Saturday Chop Suey". 

But I had found that one to be amusingly funny. With pun and common genre towards past "Flying-Through-The-Air" "Saturday Chop Suey". 

My nephew had requested to borrow some of my vids. A few, i had re-watch in his eager and amusing audience.

Not to mention, I had received, as a Xmas gift, both seasonal DVD packs on the Kung Fu series. Most of the episodes, I had not seen.

This kinda stuff is amusing to those who have been around in that era.

I guess what ever "floats the boat"


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Get the book.  While some of the dialog is well....crappy, it gives a great deal of insight into what was going on behind the scenes and in the characters heads.  It makes the final fight, that much more tragic.

Robin would never fight Batman.....Kirk could never kill Spock....and the idea that Anakin would turn and become the evil he did, never occured to Kenobi.


----------



## 47MartialMan

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Get the book. While some of the dialog is well....crappy, it gives a great deal of insight into what was going on behind the scenes and in the characters heads. It makes the final fight, that much more tragic.
> 
> Robin would never fight Batman.....Kirk could never kill Spock....and the idea that Anakin would turn and become the evil he did, never occured to Kenobi.


Is the book still available in original content?

I guess the early publications are harder to find?


----------



## bignick

Bought it before the movie came out....that was a test of willpower.  So hard to not read it before I saw the movie.  I ruined Episode I by checking spoilers online and reading the book before I saw it.  For Episode II and Episode III I shut myself down for about a year prior to the release so I would have no idea what was going on.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I just picked it up in hardcover from Borders.


----------



## 47MartialMan

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I just picked it up in hardcover from Borders.


Hmmnn. I am not speaking of the book on this particular saga. Wasn't there a book on the whole story


----------



## arnisador

I was flipping through the comic book version at the bookstore earlier.

Even watching the Clone Wars series on Cartoon Network helped flesh out details.


----------



## 47MartialMan

arnisador said:
			
		

> Even watching the Clone Wars series on Cartoon Network helped flesh out details.


I had not seen this. What time/day?


----------



## arnisador

It's over now. It was a 25-episode series that filled in details between Ep. II and Ep. III. General Grievous makes an appearance near the end. You may be able to watch some online:
http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/promos/200503_starwars/index.html


----------



## MA-Caver

I managed to rent one from Hollywood video after watching the same episodes (vol. 1 and 2) back to back the day after watching them on cartoon-network at a friends house. They were on DVD .... soooo run out and get-em so you can watch them again and again and again and again and again.... 

I liked the way they gave Yoda good facial expressions. heh


----------



## 47MartialMan

I may have to check it out.


----------



## Guro Harold

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Hmmnn. I am not speaking of the book on this particular saga. Wasn't there a book on the whole story


There was a fictional tome named "Journal of Whills" that was sited in the original "Star Wars" novel at the beginning.  This tome was never printed however.


----------



## Guro Harold

Just saw "Sith" for the second time last night!!!
artyon:


----------



## 47MartialMan

Palusut said:
			
		

> There was a fictional tome named "Journal of Whills" that was sited in the original "Star Wars" novel at the beginning. This tome was never printed however.


Interesting......could this be what i vaguely remember?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

"Lucas began writing Star Wars in 1973 and spent almost three years developing the film's script. His original 13-page outline was entitled The Story of Mace Windu and saw Jedi warriors Luke Skywalker and Annikin Starkiller protecting Princess Leia Aguilae from the evil Black Knight Valarium. Later drafts depicted the battle for the Kiber Crystal - which was established as the focus point of the all-powerful Force. It wasn't until Lucas completed the script's fourth draft, 'From the Adventures of Luke Starkiller, As Taken from The Journal of Whills: Saga 1 - The Star Wars', in January 1976, that Star Wars had begun to take its familiar shape."
http://www.skyone.co.uk/section/pgesectionfeature.aspx?pid=28&fid=26


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I don't know how legit this is.  I snagged it in 99.
 Enjoy


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Also, see STARKILLER -The Jedi Bendu Script Page for early script drafts, etc.


----------



## MA-Caver

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> "Lucas began writing Star Wars in 1973 and spent almost three years developing the film's script. His original 13-page outline was entitled The Story of Mace Windu and saw Jedi warriors Luke Skywalker and Annikin Starkiller protecting Princess Leia Aguilae from the evil Black Knight Valarium. Later drafts depicted the battle for the Kiber Crystal - which was established as the focus point of the all-powerful Force. It wasn't until Lucas completed the script's fourth draft, 'From the Adventures of Luke Starkiller, As Taken from The Journal of Whills: Saga 1 - The Star Wars', in January 1976, that Star Wars had begun to take its familiar shape."
> http://www.skyone.co.uk/section/pgesectionfeature.aspx?pid=28&fid=26


Check out the first question in this link... errr... <edit> go to Bio and FAQ and then look for Star Wars...


----------



## arnisador

The Story of Mace Windu! Heh, how things change!


----------



## bignick

The whole prequel trilogy I was just waiting for Sam Jackson to come with a "I'm a bad mother******....."

Oh well, we can't always get what we want....


----------



## 47MartialMan

Thanks Kaith,

But was any of this actual book/short story publication before SW?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The book for "A New Hope" came out about 6 months prior to the movie...the intent was to get interest up.  Nothing AFAIK was published earlier.


----------



## 47MartialMan

Sorry to ask so many questions directed at trivia.

I was up in age when SW came out, but was very much interseted.

Die hard Trekkies, seem to dismiss it at first. But I had embraced it.

With all of the stuff coming out after the movie, if memory serves, I thought there was a novel/book, that told the whole story. A "guide" for all follwing movies.

Of course, I stand corrected if I have such error(s).


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Only in Lucas' head and notebooks.  There was a reference in the original novel to this "Book of Whills", but it was dropped in later books as he evolved the idea.  The rumor that there were 12 movies planned came from a comment that he had enough info to do a dozen films.  This outline was pared down to the 6 we have today.  Unofficially, the Timothy Zhan "Heir to the Empire" trilogy are EP 7-9.

The whole argument over canon vs fanon is one I regularly deal with on other forums.


----------



## arnisador

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> The whole argument over canon vs fanon is one I regularly deal with on other forums.


 Well the, what's the rsolution?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Simple:
If the information is writen by writers for the show, and is only available through "officially authorized sources" then it is canon. (IE the Star Trek Encyclopedia is canon because the authors are regular writers for the series, and it is only available through a licenced source.  Fan Encyclopedias are shut down.)

In the case of Star Wars, I define canon as:
1- The films
2- The Film novels.

Those are the highest sources.  If the secondaries conflict with what is in those, the answer is what they say, not the secondaries.

Secondary sources:
- The Books
THE JEDI ACADEMY TRILOGY:
# Jedi Search
# Dark Apprentice
# Champions of the Force 
THE THRAWN TRILOGY:
# Heir to the Empire
# Dark Force Rising
# The Last Command
Shadows of the Empire
THE ADVENTURES OF LANDO CALRISSIAN:
# Lando Calrissian and the Mindharp of Sharu
# Lando Calrissian and the Flamewind of Oseon
# Lando Calrissian and the Starcave of ThonBoka
THE HAN SOLO ADVENTURES:
# Han Solo at Stars' End
# Han Solo's Revenge
# Han Solo and the Lost Legacy

The Dark Horse Comic series.

I don't count the later books, kids books, spinoffs or the old Marvel comic or the newspaper comic as Canon.


----------



## bignick

As far as I understand it, the only canon is what is found in the movies....


----------



## chris...

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> These guys get paid to have a view apart from mere entertainment.


 I dont think they get paid, anyone can dream crap like that....


----------



## 47MartialMan

chris... said:
			
		

> I dont think they get paid, anyone can dream crap like that....


Hmmnn, I was speaking of crtitics.


----------



## arnisador

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/film_sta...JKlugID;_ylu=X3oDMTBiMW04NW9mBHNlYwMlJVRPUCUl



> Now that any die-hard "Star Wars" fan worth his lightsaber has seen "Episode III: Revenge of the Sith" at least once, what's a Jedi to do?
> 
> The end of the "Star Wars" movies leaves a gaping hole in the galaxy of geekdom. And it begs the larger question: Is the era of the superfan over?


----------



## Bester

Where there are geeks, there will always be superfans.


----------



## 47MartialMan

_Now that any die-hard "Star Wars" fan worth his lightsaber has seen "Episode III: Revenge of the Sith" at least once, what's a Jedi to do?

The end of the "Star Wars" movies leaves a gaping hole in the galaxy of geekdom. And it begs the larger question: Is the era of the superfan over?_ 


There is always the Knighthood from the Eagle Federation..


----------



## arnisador

Ah yes, the Dark Side you speak of...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

With Star Trek pretty much dead, the Lord of the Rings over, no more Matix....yup.

I can't see a franchise at the moment that will generate that kind of fan-action.
Not even the Batman/Superman films IMO.


----------



## 47MartialMan

Better start polishing up on comic book heroes, Animine, or Harry Potter...

Strange, my dad did not like Star Trek, Star Wars, Lord of Rings...

I did "turn him on", in this order;

Bruce Lee (and films)

Kung Fu TV Series

Post Jackie chan (not the cop suey in the air-sat flioks)

Or well, we cant perform Russian Roulette with our phazers or commit Hari Keri with our Light Sabers.


----------



## Marginal

bignick said:
			
		

> As far as I understand it, the only canon is what is found in the movies....



Lucas has a hand in the novels as well. (Mainly just stuff "We've already had an Anakin, and Luke can never die.") Depends on how much you want Chewbacca to live I guess. 

The Dark Empire Dark Horse comics would be a great Episode 7. Zahn's stuff is good, but not very screen friendly IMO.


----------

